# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  mala škola dojenja u osijeku

## odra

Ne znam jel već negdje otvorena tema, ali bez obzira - imam potrebu pohvaliti i zahvaliti curama na ugodno provedenom vremenu (bez obzira na mjesto događanja i smetnje sa strane) i mnoštvu korisnih informacija.

Svaka čast!

Možda bi bilo bolje da smo bili u drugom prostoru, pa se malo i upoznavali, diskutirali slobodnije...

----------


## saška

Cure hvala vam na trudu! Super ste!

----------


## cekana

Bravo odra!

Cure, hvala vam na trudu i žestini kojom ste branili dojenje, najslađe je kad čuješ nekog s iskustvom! Iako već misliš da sve znaš, uvijek se nađe još pokoji dobar savjet i ohrabrenje!

treća bebica-dudalica stiže 20.12.2005.

----------


## apricot

hvala vam na podršci, puno nam to znači!
samo mi je žao što se niste javile... pa pitala sam ima li koga sa Foruma  :/ 
Sljedeća Radionica je u Vinkovcima, 23.10.
Vidimo se?

----------


## Adrijana

Jel znate adresu Radionice u Vinkovcima, i ostale detalje? Imam i ja tamo jednu trudnicu.

----------


## apricot

Adrijana, prati Portal i Podforume o dojenju - bit će obavijest na vrijeme. Za sada znamo datum, a mjesto ćemo javiti naknadno.

----------


## Adrijana

Ok

----------


## odra

> hvala vam na podršci, puno nam to znači!
> samo mi je žao što se niste javile... pa pitala sam ima li koga sa Foruma  :/


Ma ja sam prišla kasnije, ali nisam konkretno govorila tko sam. Cure iz Osijeka i Anchi me znaju. Samo sam se tebi, Apricot, propustila predstaviti, ali bit će prilike. Na meni si valjda vidjela da sam jako umorna pa si me i pitala jel bilo teško za izdržati  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Ha, ti si ona plavusa koja je sjedila za stolicem, u dnu.
I sa tobom u drustvu dugokosa crnka s onom prekrasnom bebom, a?

E, pa onda... skrooooz sam te drugacije zamisljala!

----------


## cekana

samo mi je žao što se niste javile... pa pitala sam ima li koga sa Foruma  :/ 

Pa eto ja se poslije toga "zarazila" s forumom i sad svaki dan visim ovdje, i stvarno sam oduševljena sa svim rodinim stranicama

----------


## ivancica

Cekana, baš mi je drago što si nam se priključila!

Apri, ona lijepa crnokosa mama i preslatka bebica su mama Vlatka s foruma i mala Riana!

----------


## apricot

to sam shvatila
a tko je ona lijepa kratkokosa crna mama, koja se jedina javila kad sam pitala ima li koga s Foruma.
cekana, gdje si ti sjedila?

----------


## Janoccka

Saška!

----------


## apricot

aaa, zato mi je bila poznata.
upoznale smo se na pregledu autosjedalica, zimus...

----------


## anchie76

Jaaako mi je drago da vam je bilo dobro i da ste zadovoljne radionicom... Dojmilo se i mene i Apricot pa cemo to morati ponoviti u neko dogledno vrijeme   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

cekana, gdje si ti sjedila?[/quote]

ja sam sjedila ravno ispred vas teta učiteljica, u crvenoj majici (s lijepim dekolteom ) poslije je došla još jedna teta pa sam provirivala iza nje. Ustvari ja sam jedina i nešto pitala, ono sa presijecanjem pupkovine :D

----------


## ivancica

Cekana, znamo se onda!  :Smile:

----------


## cekana

Mene Tihana pozvala, anchi-na prijateljica, i mislila sam si pa ja sam sve to već savladala, ali hajde, prilika da se vidim s njom, ona već odbojava sate, i baš mi je dobro došlo, uvijek nešto naučiš, a da ne govorim o ovom forumu i rodinim tekstovima koji su me prosvijetlili... Samo naprijed cure! Od velike ste nam pomoći!

----------


## coccinella

> hvala vam na podršci, puno nam to znači!
> samo mi je žao što se niste javile... pa pitala sam ima li koga sa Foruma  :/ 
> Sljedeća Radionica je u Vinkovcima, 23.10.
> Vidimo se?


Vidimo se, najvjerojatnije. Samo, bojim se da će biti mali odaziv... Ja mogu obavijestiti nekoliko trudnica, ako budem na vrijeme informirana.

Koliko traje (otprilike) predavanje i da li je poželjno doći s djetetom?

----------


## Janoccka

> Samo, bojim se da će biti mali odaziv...


Zbog poradi čega, ti zloslutnice?

----------


## coccinella

:Laughing:   Nisam zloslutnica, nego se bojim nezainteresiranosti, kako je i inače prisutna kod nas. Npr. znaš da je tečaj za trudnice nekada bio, ali ga zbog lošeg odaziva više nema?!

----------


## Maja

Radionica je namijenjena prije svega trudnicama, majke s djecom mogu doci, ali ako imate neki konkretan problem koji biste htjeli sa savjetnicama raspraviti, molimo vas da dodjete pred kraj i pricekate.
Predvidjeno vrijeme trajanja radionice je cca 2 sata.

----------


## ivancica

> Nisam zloslutnica, nego se bojim nezainteresiranosti, kako je i inače prisutna kod nas. Npr. znaš da je tečaj za trudnice nekada bio, ali ga zbog lošeg odaziva više nema?!


Nemoj tako odmah generalizirati. Ja znam da su na radioincu u Osijek došle i tri trudnice iz Vinkovaca. Da na pričam koliko ih je još htjelo doći iz Osijeka, ali ih nismo bili u mogućosti primiti zbog ograničenog broja.

Mislim da su žene jako zainteresirane, samo im se ništa ne nudi.

----------


## coccinella

[quote="ivancicaJa znam da su na radioincu u Osijek došle i tri trudnice iz Vinkovaca. [/quote]

A te tri su sigurno sa foruma. Ma, ja pričam o ostatku svijeta koji ne zna za Rodu i forum...

----------


## Janoccka

Si ti iz VK? Mislim da je jasno zašto su žene nezainteresirane za tečaj za trudnice koje su organizirale naše patronažne - dovoljno je pogledati njihov program.

----------


## coccinella

Aha.

----------


## apricot

Nećemo se sada uzrujavati oko broja - ja sam sigurna da će nas biti... taman!
Mi ćemo dati sve od sebe, svejedno hoće li nas biti 3 ili 25 (što je maksimalan broj koji možemo "primiti").
Sve ste nam dobrodošle (i tate i bake) i veselimo vam se!

cekana, imala si traku na glavi?

----------


## ivancica

Mislim da cure koje su došle iz Vinkovaca nisu s foruma, a stvar je upravo u oomu što sam ja rekla a i vi napisale: program i teme na tečaju! :/ 

Coccinella, skupljaj trudnice koje imaš za 23.!

----------


## coccinella

O.K. Imam dvije koje ću vrbovati...  :Kiss:

----------


## cekana

cekana, imala si traku na glavi?[/quote]

A nisam imala traku na glavi, samo cvike i svoju kuštravu kosicu

----------


## apricot

ma to ti je to!
traka... cvike...
nešto što je držalo "grivu"!

----------


## anchie76

Cekana jako mi je drago da si nam se pridruzila... Jos samo nagovori nasu frendicu Tih.. da se registrira   :Grin:

----------


## cekana

dobro, nadam se da smo se skužili, btw. cvike su bile na nosu, a na grivi ništ   :Smile:  a Tihana... pa ne znam, kaže da ju je popustilo pretraživanje po web-u, alii bude ona piskarala, čim bebica počne sisati... Onak zbunjen s prvim bebačom, hvataš se i za slamku, a ovo je ipak boljeeeeeee

----------


## odra

Ja se izgubila, a vidim da ste vi nastavile raspravu tko je tko...  :Laughing:  

Je, Apri, ja sam sjedila s mamom Vlatkom i malom Rianom u dnu za stolićem...

Eto, sad se svi znamo pa neće biti problema sljedeći put! Rado bih došla i u Vk na druženje, ali mislim da neću biti u stanju oko 23....:mr zubo se krevelji :

----------

